# anyone in Vancouver missing a Midas cichlid?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mystery Fish Falls From Vancouver Tree Still Alive (VIDEO)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh my gawsh! that is horrible. Fishes cannot fly!! who would seriously throw a fish like that?!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I was wondering how someone could just suddenly "miss" a fish.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Could it have been in a pond and been carried (and dropped) by a bird?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That was one of the theories set forth by the police. 

Although I'm still baffled just how you can lose a fish! :shock: And it's not like cichlids are the escape artists that loaches are.

EDIT: PFK also did a feature on this: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=5195


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

poor baby! Least its ok now and has a nice big 30 gal. quarantine tank 

Did anybody else look at "the animals in the news" pictures on the bottom of the screen? I did, it was so cute but weird! I loved the baby fawn..i had a cuteness attack!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know people have found "climbing" perches in trees but that's because they got stranded there after flooding.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> poor baby! Least its ok now and has a nice big 30 gal. quarantine tank
> 
> Did anybody else look at "the animals in the news" pictures on the bottom of the screen? I did, it was so cute but weird! I loved the baby fawn..i had a cuteness attack!


Dead lizard in bread. Ughhh
Baby racoon was really cute, but poor thing. 


And I really hope someone retains this fish.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Htennek said:


> Dead lizard in bread. Ughhh
> Baby racoon was really cute, but poor thing.
> 
> 
> And I really hope someone retains this fish.


ugggghghhh.

I agree


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ugggghghhh.
> 
> I agree


I mean, I would litteraly have bread phobia if that ever happens to me. xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love midas cichlids. They're so aggressive that it's hilarious. One at my LFS was just a baby and he'd pushed his gravel up to make a bunker at the front of his compartment. Every time someone looked in, he'd charge up and over his bunker and bash the glass. I wanted him so bad.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I love midas cichlids. They're so aggressive that it's hilarious. One at my LFS was just a baby and he'd pushed his gravel up to make a bunker at the front of his compartment. Every time someone looked in, he'd charge up and over his bunker and bash the glass. I wanted him so bad.


that made me laugh xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, if I had a 90gal tank I'd take in that treebound midas cichlid myself.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got a feeling that if someone won't take it, people will make a tree-themed aquarium. That would be awesome


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That _would_ be awesome.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

haha its pretty random. I shared the video to my friends on FB.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That is the most bizarre fish story I've ever heard. They should name it Robin


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Or TreeHugger.


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

I now have a weird feeling that the tree grows fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Why can't trees grow something more practical, like money?


----------

